# 2010 Compound Bow Evaluations ...



## cactus kid

awesome! i was waiting for this years evaluations.


----------



## snyper1

Are you doing any Strothers, maybe the SR-71?

Thank you


----------



## escpen

snyper1 said:


> Are you doing any Strothers, maybe the SR-71?
> 
> Thank you


So far, I haven't been able to get my hands on any of the Strother bows. I'd love to test them, though.


----------



## TOOL

are there more to come? And if so, will they be added to the first post? Just so i know where to check.


----------



## escpen

TOOL said:


> are there more to come? And if so, will they be added to the first post? Just so i know where to check.


Yes, there will be more to come. I hope to have them added to the first post to keep the reports easy to find.


----------



## champus

So again, the true speed is mostly far away from the advertised speed.
It seems that at 7" brace hight about 315 fps are near the reality


----------



## maxx98

I might have to look back into the primal cause last time I look I thought it was only a 29" bow but now I see it can go up to 30". One more back on the list!


----------



## realone7575

:smile:are you guys gonna do a review of the 2010 Martin Pantera...???


----------



## escpen

realone7575 said:


> :smile:are you guys gonna do a review of the 2010 Martin Pantera...???


I don't have a Pantera in hand, but I'd love the opportunity to test it. I'll see what I can do.

Anthony


----------



## jrvs23

How about a Alpine? Either the N20 or Silverado.


----------



## escpen

jrvs23 said:


> How about a Alpine? Either the N20 or Silverado.


Wow, 3 different requests already and so far I'm striking out


----------



## Oregonbowguy

Nicely done, Your "reviews" are really the only one's that hold any credence with me due to actually using objective numbers....

Here's a few I'd like to see...
Bear Attack
Hoyt Maxxis of course
Destroyer
M7
Elite Judge or GT500
PSE vendetta XL


----------



## shootthebunnies

x2 on the Bear Attack!


----------



## jjcard41

escpen said:


> Wow, 3 different requests already and so far I'm striking out


Just take it with a grain of salt on what people want. I just think it's cool that you take the time to inform us on what is available to you. Thanks for your hard work:thumbs_up I always read every report on each bow you test.:slice:


----------



## escpen

Oregonbowguy said:


> Here's a few I'd like to see...
> Bear Attack *Pending*
> Hoyt Maxxis of course *Pending*
> Destroyer *Pending*
> M7 *I'd love to test the M7 but I haven't been able to get one yet*
> Elite Judge or GT500 *Judge pending; testing as a speed bow*
> PSE vendetta XL *I am in the process of testing the AXE 6*


See imbedded response in *red*


----------



## duda

Looking at the pit viper. 
It looks like there is a typo. The draw force curve maxes a 72.3 lbs of stored and it says the arrows all have 79+ lbs of energy.


****edit****
nevermind I miss read the numbers.

Good Job. I love reading the reviews and picking apart the numbers.
I wish there was a way to torture test to check durability.


----------



## escpen

duda said:


> Looking at the pit viper.
> It looks like there is a typo. The draw force curve maxes a 72.3 lbs of stored and it says the arrows all have 79+ lbs of energy.


The arrows have 57+ lbs. of energy, but dynamic efficiency is 79+. The graphs didn't come out as cleanly as I hoped - sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Markscoop

I'd like to see a review of the Elite Z28. I shot this bow today and it seems to be awesome in my hands. A peek at the performance numbers would be lovely.


----------



## jws

Great job guys! I really enjoy your reviews.


----------



## DeepFried

Any chance we could see more soon?


----------



## escpen

DeepFried said:


> Any chance we could see more soon?


I'm working on some more right now. :darkbeer:


----------



## bucks/bulls

What's the chances we might could see something on the alpine silverado saber?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## escpen

bucks/bulls said:


> What's the chances we might could see something on the alpine silverado saber?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately, it's not looking very good. :sad:


----------



## DougU

DeepFried said:


> Any chance we could see more soon?


X2!!!!!!! It seems to have been quite a wait for more reviews.


----------



## escpen

DougU said:


> X2!!!!!!! It seems to have been quite a wait for more reviews.


Sorry, these reviews take a lot of time to complete! I hope to have some more out in the near term.


----------



## shootthebunnies

Take your time I really enjoy these. I am just glad someone takes the time to do it.


----------



## azscorpion

*6 bows reviewed and that is it?*

what a waste of time this thread is


----------



## realone7575

azscorpion said:


> what a waste of time this thread is


some people just dont get it...


----------



## BDOG6351

azscorpion said:


> what a waste of time this thread is


Sadly you have missed the point. Anthony works extremely hard to get these reports done. His time, focus and commitment to bettering the industry and providing everyone here with tons of technical information should be respected.

Your post is out of line.

Jon


----------



## escpen

azscorpion said:


> what a waste of time this thread is


Feel free to skip over the thread - no one is forcing you to view it :wink:

To those of you who do find some benefit to these reports, more will be coming shortly. Thank you for your continued patience!

:darkbeer:


----------



## wihunter402

Hey guys thanks for all your work. Most on here know it takes a lot of time and money to do all this. Keep at it and ignore guys like azscorpion.ukey:


----------



## FallFever

Would like to see the DARTON Pro 3800 in the mix.

FF


----------



## escpen

FallFever said:


> Would like to see the DARTON Pro 3800 in the mix.
> 
> FF


Me too! So far, I haven't had luck getting my hands on one.


----------



## stringflipper

all real reviews are welcomed
thanks guys
is there a firecat tr2 in the mix
7"bh 345fps all for $620 sounds good


----------



## sliverpicker

These are the best "real" test's I've seen. Keep up the good work. I just wish that all the bow company's would submit a bow. I like to know a bow's tech info, but in the end it's the feel and more importantly it's the company I trust that get's my money.


----------



## turkeycallmaker

New Breed Genetix? Maybe?


----------



## alaz

Best reviews out there IMO...I look forward to seeing more as they are added. The way I see it, even if there is a bow I would like to see tested but it is not, I have touchstones...there is objective info. to which I can compare what I feel...so I can then get a sense of were an untested bow would compare...not sure if that makes any sense...
anyway...helps me narrow down the field.
so thanks!


----------



## Belicoso

Nice work,very helpfull while on many points results based on facts rather than *feel*,keep up the good work.:thumbs_up


----------



## 92BASSTRACKER

*High country speed pro*

Any cHance you will be testing the new high country speed pro x10. They claim 340+ fps


----------



## Irish66

very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJVarchery

*Reviews*

Excellent Reviews...very good work! In-depth, unbiased, and with facts and numbers behind it...wow.
Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Id like to see a bow evaluation of the carbon Tech Pursuit and/or Phantom!


----------



## escpen

More reports added to the first post - I hope you enjoy them! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## shootthebunnies

Worth the wait, thank you.


----------



## petrey10

whats up next??


----------



## escpen

petrey10 said:


> whats up next??


Hopefully another speed bow very soon and a couple of target bows. Other than that, not much else in the queue.


----------



## time907356

*I.b.o.*

Great information Anthony and Crew. If I had one suggestion it would be to generate one data point per bow at IBO settings (29", 350g., 70lbs.) Since all the manufacturers publish this, usually in big bold graphics it would serve as a good point to evaluate their integrity, as well as a common point for bow-bow comparisons.


----------



## DougU

To the prior post, isn't IBO..... 30", 350gr, 70lbs or 29", 300gr, 60lbs? Great results Anthony, thank you. It looks like that PSE Axe 6 is everything they say about it. I really like the fact that you test as they come out of the box and then after you bring them in specs. It proves that everything is not as linear as people would like us to believe. 

Take the Bear Attack for instance. Since when does less than 1/2 inch and 2 1/2 lbs equal the FPS drop (I believe it was 12-13FPS). If your like me and have a 29 1/2" draw and usually shoot 65lbs that may make a difference in your final decision on whether to look at these or not.

My long winded way of saying......they all still have a sweet spot


----------



## okiehunt

Just curious as to the vibration numbers it was said there was no felt vibration in the Z7 yet its vibration numbers were 220 something and there was felt vibration on the Axe 6 but its vibration numbers were around 178. Just wondering why that is.


----------



## escpen

okiehunt said:


> Just curious as to the vibration numbers it was said there was no felt vibration in the Z7 yet its vibration numbers were 220 something and there was felt vibration on the Axe 6 but its vibration numbers were around 178. Just wondering why that is.


In my opinion, felt vibration is a very subjective / personal observation based on many factors. These factors could include shooting form, hand/grip position, and release method ("surprise" release or commanded release) among others. For me, the Z7 felt quite dead in the hand and the Axe 6 had a little bit of jump followed by low amplitude vibration for a short duration after the shot. That was just what I noticed, though, after several shots while I was trying to concentrate on the vibration characteristics. In addition, the vibration measurements only account for peak vibration so the Z7 may initially have more vibration but could dampen out quicker than the Axe 6, resulting in the measured results and my subjective opinion.

Anthony


----------



## okiehunt

appreciate the response was just wondering what was happening there. May have something to do with all the vibration dampening equipment already installed in the Mathews bows as well I guess.... Thanks again...


----------



## tjh427

Wow this is exactly the kind of information I’ve been looking for! I really appreciate the countless hours you’ve put in testing all of these bows. I’m going to buy a new bow in the next week or so and have it narrowed down to 2 maybe 3 but I’m still curious about accuracy. Is there anybody that has tested these bows out to 4 yards or so? I know the variables to achieve accuracy at long range are endless but if somebody has done any testing like that I sure would like to read about it.
Thanks again, TJ


----------



## Jwillman6

Where can the evaluation be viewed?


----------



## James_Aitchison

tjh427 said:


> Wow this is exactly the kind of information I’ve been looking for! I really appreciate the countless hours you’ve put in testing all of these bows. I’m going to buy a new bow in the next week or so and have it narrowed down to 2 maybe 3 but I’m still curious about accuracy. Is there anybody that has tested these bows out to 4 yards or so? I know the variables to achieve accuracy at long range are endless but if somebody has done any testing like that I sure would like to read about it.
> Thanks again, TJ


Hey Mate, Accuracy isn't really a field that can be tested. Depending on the individual they can shoot more accurate with a particular bow then someone else. It all depends on the shooter behind the bow. A faster bow will be more forgiving for 3D if you misjudge distance, and some bows will be more forgiving to hand torque and other flaws in your form. Accuracy all depends on the individual. 
Good Luck in finding a bow


----------



## escpen

Jwillman6 said:


> Where can the evaluation be viewed?


There are hyperlinks to each of the reports in the first post of this thread. Enjoy!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntergeorge2

*A Link*

HI All,

Is there a link to past year's Bow Evaluations?

Thanks

Huntergeorge2


----------



## escpen

Huntergeorge2 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Is there a link to past year's Bow Evaluations?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Huntergeorge2


*2009 Reviews*

*2008 Reviews*


----------



## Huntergeorge2

*Thanks*

Thanks guy's 

Huntergeorge2


----------



## b0whunt3r

*Strothers eval*

I see there were a few threads about evaluations on Strothers bows. Did you get to evaluate any of there bows?


----------



## br2355

I was fortunate enough to buy the Strother Vanquish. Awesome!


----------



## br2355

*Strother Vanquish*

The Strother Vanquish deserves some attention in the Hunting Bow category.


----------



## sliverpicker

The company's have to have the stones to submit a bow...and SA has proven that they got no stones...


----------



## petrey10

any new evals yet?


----------



## Reelrydor

I Looked at the axe 6, but can't do the 60#ers. I have a friend that really appreciated the destroyer eval. Let me know when you guys get to the strothers. I had to send my sr-71 back for damaged cams on delivery, after waiting since eartly April, but it seemed maybe, not as smooth as described when set too high for me at 50#, with a wall almost like the omen?


----------



## lions den

Thanks for taking the time and effort in your evaluations and testing. I found it to be very informative and learned a lot from them. Unbiased evaluations are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## pweaver1922

would like to see a strother eval many of friends clam its the best bow they ever shot kinda curious how it would do in a eval


----------



## gharm63

Where can I find the 2009 Compound Bow reports?


----------



## gharm63

gharm63 said:


> Where can I find the 2009 Compound Bow reports?


Never mind, keep looking and they appear.


----------



## jjcard41

OK, where is Jonathan Teater?


----------



## HM3

Amazing work on these reviews. No one else has anything even close to this... Thanks for all the hard work! Still would love to see an Omen in here though. 

One observation though. Does anyone else hate how misleading bow speeds are when advertised by the different bow companies? For example: (And I don't shoot either one of these brands) The Mathews Z7 & The Hoyt Maxxis 31. Both were setup, tested & reviewed EXACTLY the same way... Mathews (as noted in the Z7 review) would not allow Jon to shorten the draw length to be an exact 29inch draw. As a result, it was shot 3/8 of an inch long. If it had been 29 inches even, these two bows would be almost exactly the same speed. Yet the Z7 is advertised at 332IBO & the Maxxis 31 at 323IBO. This is just one of several examples... not to pick on the Z7. 

I wish each and every bow was subject to independent testing (like this) before it was released to the public... that way we would have the facts before we go and make our own subjective findings by shooting them ourselves. Anyone else agree or disagree?


----------



## PONDER

ttt


----------



## acrisk

Hi, Just shot the Martin Firecat 400, sweet, no vibration easy draw,fast (55lbs 28 in 280fps) might get it to 300 with some tuning.(lighter arrows)


----------



## Artemiz

I really appreciate the objective data that is gathered in these reports. What would it take to get more bows reviewed? Maybe we can help somehow.


----------



## escpen

Artemiz said:


> I really appreciate the objective data that is gathered in these reports. What would it take to get more bows reviewed? Maybe we can help somehow.


Thank you for your interest! I'm trying to pull together a proposal for evaluation of 2011 model year bows and will hopefully get started with the actual test in January.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i really like what you have done .i would like to see something on the Parker Inferno.
keep up the great work !!!


----------



## myfaye

good job!thankyou,I'd like to see M7


----------



## BrianD

I am impressed with those reports, serious time and effort spent logging all that data. Do you have a current website with Bows for reference? Curious if you have stats on a guardian.


----------



## blueacehunter

I never thought i would see the day of an accurate bow testing thanks a ton for your times


----------



## glücklicher

escpen:thumbs_up


----------



## duda

Do you have a list of bows that you have available for testing for 2011?


----------



## DeanoZ

Would love to see the new Ross Crave added for 2011..thank you for the 2010 review, some great insight.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Have the 2011s been done?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

to the top


----------



## glücklicher

Any news :tongue:


----------

